#  > Classificados >  > Empregos >  >  Analista de Redes

## arciliodamiati

Vaga de Analista de Redes para trabalhar diretamento no backbone e infraestrutra de redes de um provedor regional, sendo suas responsabilidades manter o bom funcionamento do todo e manter atualizado com o cenário tecnológico atual.

Necessário:
- Conhecimento em redes ipv4 e ipv6.
- Sólido conhecimento em FreeBSD, Linux, OpenBSD e seus derivados unix.
- Conhecimento em roteamento egp(BGO) e igp(OSPF).
- Conhecimento em switching, sendo o principal vendor Cisco.
- Conhecimento em serviços de redes(email, web, db, freeradius, zabbix, cacti e outros).
- Disponibilidade para plantões e gmuds em horários diversos.

Será considera diferencial:
- Conhecimentos em MPD5.
- Conhecimentos em rádios Mikrotik e Ubiquiti.
- Experiência em provedores.

Benefícios:
- Convênio médico - Unimed.
- Convênio odontológico - Uniodonto.
- Bolsa de estudos.
- Internet.
- Celular da empresa.

Localidade : Rio Claro - SP 



Interessados enviar currículos com pretensão salarial pelo email: [email protected] com o titulo ANALISTA

----------


## arciliodamiati

Bem acima disso amigo!
Se tiver interesse envie o curriculum para analisarmos e conversamos.
Obrigado

----------


## harpia

Quando tiverem filiais no RJ avisem também! =]

----------


## rimaraujo

> Vaga de Analista de Redes para trabalhar diretamento no backbone e infraestrutra de redes de um provedor regional, sendo suas responsabilidades manter o bom funcionamento do todo e manter atualizado com o cenário tecnológico atual.
> 
> Necessário:
> - Conhecimento em redes ipv4 e ipv6.
> - Sólido conhecimento em FreeBSD, Linux, OpenBSD e seus derivados unix.
> - Conhecimento em roteamento egp(BGO) e igp(OSPF).
> - Conhecimento em switching, sendo o principal vendor Cisco.
> - Conhecimento em serviços de redes(email, web, db, freeradius, zabbix, cacti e outros).
> - Disponibilidade para plantões e gmuds em horários diversos.
> ...


Opa, bem não é a minha situação. Aqui não tenho isso pois possuo meu próprio CGR 24/7. Mas já pensou em contratar uma empresa para esse serviço? 
Acredito que o produto final poderia ficar com a mesma qualidade e com um preço mais em conta. Sem contar a questão de vinculo trabalhista.

----------

